# Names?



## Fishbone Jones (4 Jul 2001)

I was rather suprised to see our actual names with our posts today. How come the server is posting those instead of our user names? What‘s up with that?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Jul 2001)

It was a bug in the software, login names were displayed in place of your actual display name. We‘re on a beta trial here, so we get the bleeding edge software, but it also means we have to endure the odd hiccup like this.

The problem has been reported to the vendor, and they usually respond pretty quickly.

Thanks for the note, hope it didn‘t cause too much panic.

Cheers


----------

